# Great Deal Through John Springer



## RGS (Jun 29, 2001)

Have just reduced my premium MASSIVELY by a special deal just started with Norwich Union and Schofield Insurance Brokers 01132-500 377.

John works in the Specialist Vehicle section and for the second year has saved me over a GRAND!!

Just call him and say Richard Spinks referred you and he'll know what to do.

Good luck, give them a go, great prices!

RGS


----------



## steveme (Jan 25, 2002)

*what a deal*

RGS, good post.

I called these guys today, they use Norwich Union and Group AMA (a merger of Ganminster and Lombard Continental). 

My quotes varied from £2400 to £2800 with Norwich Union and £1300 to £1500 with AMA, depending on which address in SE London/Kent i keep the car at. It also worked out cheaper to have a second named driver on the policy......

John seemed to be a reasonable guy with no BS, and explained both quotes in full. Should give these guys a call, it may well be worth your time.


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2002)

Have just done the rounds on getting quotes. I am 26, 8yrs NCB no penalties or claims. Car is a R33 GTR V Spec (aftermarket exhaust)

DIRECT LINE: £1544 (not protected, tracker needed)

TESCO: £1399 (protected, tracker needed)

J Springer through Groupama: £1350 (protected, cat 1 needed)

BUT where it gets better, if you add a named driver who is over 30, no claims in the last 3 yrs, no convictions in the last 5 years that quote goes to:

£1,219

Have no idea why, but reckon thats a pretty good quote!

Nick


----------

